# Green Belt



## RedRonin38 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi, I recently took and passed my yonkyu/Green belt exam.  It was USJA standards, and one of the most enjoyable testing processes I've experienced in almost 30 years of martial arts.  I had a great uke, a sandan who also recently tested, and fair but high standards upheld by our sensei.  I'd been a white belt for 2 1/2 years, and finally decided it was time to test up...and was pleasantly surprised with the result.

The test consisted of demonstrating all kinds of technique, with lots and lots of ne waza (which is my favorite thing).  Also, a rather lengthy written exam with terminology, theory, and history.  The process of studying was enlightening, giving me reason to dig deeper into the development and history of Judo as well as refine my technique.  It really fired me up to train harder and aim high as a judoka.


----------

